# Captured He-111



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are some shots of a captured He-111. Werke Nr. 701152, NT+SL. It was at Boxted until the end of the war. There was no "paperwork' on this aircraft. It was abandoned at RAF North Weald at the end of the war and is now an exhibit at the Battle of Britain display at Hendon.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

The quality of those pictures is something else isn't it?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Amazing Quality....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

They're out of the book "The Mighty Eighth, the Colour Record". I also got the Mossie shots I posted yesterday in the book. It's a great book for some awesome color pictures.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

it's nice there's a man there so you can see it's scale..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice shots evan 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

TY, I thought you guys would appreciate them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Id hate to be in the ventral position of a -111...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

Me too, but the nose doesn't appear to offer much protection. At least you can see where you are going in the nose.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

it'd still be fun to fly in one though.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Definately...any warbird would...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep, and sadly the last flying He-111 crashed about 18 months ago, killing 2. It lost an engine on final approach and crashed short of the runway. I had been trying to get to see that plane for a number of years and was always missing it. Sadly, it's gone now.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 9, 2005)

That's always the risk with keeping 'em flying - if they crash it's not like a case of a little fender bender - they tend to crash big, unless you're impossibly lucky. Still, I'm sure it was you who said, static exibits are little more than tombstones. The best thing is to calculate and minimise the risk as much as possible, but be always ready to accept it.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2005)

Agreed and I did say that, but it is still a big shame to lose one. When there is only one still flying, that makes it all the more rare and all the sadder the loss.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree...unfortunately ive only even seen 3 Warbirds, Im hoping to go to Duxford soon though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2005)

for the airshow of to visit the fighter collection?? or the RAF museum??


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

Duxord is a really nice museum. I visited there back in about 1987.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> for the airshow of to visit the fighter collection?? or the RAF museum??



I dunno...I'm just gonna go to Duxford...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

The first airshow of the season there is in May. It's not the RAF museum BTW, that's in Hendon. Duxford is owned by the Imperial War Museum.

http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server/show/nav.00d004


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

*sigh* I wanna go to Duxford!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Me too!  or Hendon!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

or both


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

When i'm not at uni I live 15 minutes away from duxford so I try and make as many airshows as possible, The big one is Flying Legends in the Summer. The best place to be is in the Flypast magazine enclosure or underneath the Shackleton. You can also walk down the flightline for £10 before the show actually starts


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

You lucky, lucky sod


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

They've got a He-111 at duxford aswell, i think its in hanger 3 or 4 and the american air force museum needs to be seen, it's amazing. They've got a Lancaster also if anyone's interested


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

ooh ooh pick me pick me pick me!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

I want to go back there to see how the Beaufighter is, they're restoring one of the last 10 left to airworthy status


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 21, 2005)

Just in case you missed seeing them on the Duxford site...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

I think this was done at Duxford.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 21, 2005)

Seen that one before - still funny though!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

Great vids, you guys. 8)


----------



## jhamlin (May 18, 2005)

here are some pics of the He-111 that i took in 2000.....where can i get more vids from duxford?


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Well, since I'm going to Flying Legends this July. Some pictures and videos of...well, everything...will be coming.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

Nice shots. Shame that one is gone. Not only was it the last flying He-111, but that one was also the personal transport of Franco! It was a really historic bird.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 18, 2005)

Was there anything left of it after the crash?


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Very little. It crashed and burned.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

What a shame.


----------

